# Advice for hunting newbies



## HHO admin (22 November 2006)

This thread has been set up for people to post advice for hunting first-timers about correct turnout, etiquette and other useful tips. Please change the subject line to reflect the info being posted so it is easy to search. 

HHO Admin


----------



## 1234 (24 November 2006)

Hi How do you go about finding your local hunt?? and do you have to be a member to go out on the hunt ride outs??? I live near to Peebles in the Scottish borders


----------



## severnmiles (24 November 2006)

Where are the Peebles?  There are only about 5 hunts in Scotland so you may struggle to find one near you.


----------



## Troggy (25 November 2006)

As the title says, hopefully going next weekend so as much advice as you can give will be apreciated, thanks!


----------



## Jemayni (25 November 2006)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/best/article.php?aid=98752&amp;cid=396

This article will give you most of the information you need to know. I have been hunting for aboout 5 years and came from a completely unhorsey background; and I learnt from this article! I also wish someone had told me about all this several years ago!

If theres anything else you need to know I can try to help?


----------



## Troggy (25 November 2006)

That's brilliant, thanks


----------



## UKa (26 November 2006)

where can I find out about local hunts and what type of hunt will be good for me and my horse? can someone describe the differences and what to expect?


----------



## WelshRareBit (4 December 2006)

excellent article Im keeping it so I can check up when i finally do go to a hunt. xx


----------



## SusieJane (12 December 2006)

http://www.ashfordvalleyhunt.com/index.jsp?pagename=huntingterms


This is good site, and very helpful!


----------



## StrawberryFish (26 March 2007)

I no longer have a horse, or a jacket(!) but have everything else!! Is there any way that I can get involved?
Please help.


----------



## Always_late (26 March 2007)

Hunting wll have finished for this season. But a good way to get started and involved is to join a hunt supporters club.  Subs are very low, people very friendly (when they get to know you).  www.mfha.co.uk.


----------



## StrawberryFish (26 March 2007)

Thanks I was thinking about doing that but wasn't sure if people thought it was worth it. Will wait till I move up to Leeming but will definitely do it.
Thanks


----------



## thecantlefamily (5 May 2007)

im local to the mendip hunt , thats south bristol [i think], any way would like to no if u can just turn up pay and go


----------



## k9h (5 May 2007)

ALWAYS ring the seceratary first. They may have taken a few visitors that day &amp; not be able to accomodate you plus it is curtesey!!


----------



## mmmm (21 May 2007)

Don't do it.


----------



## scarlett_satin (14 August 2007)

It can be nerve wracking to start with as your horse may get silly, I found putting a red for kicker or green for novice ,ribbon in his tail helps to ward off bargers and gives you space to think, also .be firm and ride at the back with all the old ladies like me! your horse will defuse if he's not given liberties , time enough to get with the thrusters when he's learnt his manners.


----------



## nicholls07 (16 August 2007)

hi farmgirl, i just asked that exact question, me 2 im local 2 the mendip, and would like to turn up pay and go, im in pensford, where u 2 ,..


----------



## Gucci_b (17 August 2007)

I live in Surrey. who can i contact!!! p.m me if you have to??


----------



## Haniki (18 August 2007)

Try:
http://www.mfha.org.uk/index.php?option=com_directorysearch&amp;Itemid=49


----------



## emamags91 (28 August 2008)

heya iv just moved from neath to carmarthen how can i get details of the hunts around there? because i dont really want 2 be travellin back for the banwen hunt x


----------



## leigh301 (14 October 2008)

Hi I've just moved up 2 Preston and wondered if anyone knows of a hunt in the area. Both myself and my horse have hunted a little previously. Thanks


----------



## emmste (22 October 2008)

Ring the seceratry first to check that they are allowing visitors that day.
Always say good morning to the master
Show your horse/pony the hounds at the meet
Pay your cap whilst at the meet (ask the seceratry how much it is at it does vary from hunt to hunt)
Always stay with and behind the fieldmaster unless otherwise told
Always follow the fieldmaster or hunt staffs instuctions - they are providing your sport
Always turn your horse to face to hounds when they pass and move out of the way for the hunstman or the whip
Wait your turn at a fence and if you hit a rail tell the fieldmaster straight away so they can get it sorted
Always shut gates
If you leave before the day has finished, ask the fieldmaster for they way home and say goodnight
If your horse might kick, red ribbon. If it is young or is its' first time out, green ribbon.
Only people over 18 should wear black/navy coats. Anyone younger should be in ratcatcher
Offer to open gates for hunt staff if they need to get through
Never ride on crops or stand on them. You are on the farmers land by their permission, and it is only fair to treat it respectfully
If you don't want to jump, don't panic there is always a way round and others who do not want to jump also.
If there is a gate next to a jump that you wish to go through, do not open it and go through it until everyone that wants to jump has jumped.
Do not obstruct the public on roads or elsewhere
Always thank the public even if they are rude or difficult
Go well into a field when leaving a road to give others room
Keep together crossing roads, and single file riding along roads
This may seem a little overwhelming but remeber:
Good manners corst nothing, bad manners could cost us our hunting.
First and foremost; have fun. The start of the day will seem like a rugby scrum but about 15 minutes in, it all calms down and is simply fantastic.


----------



## corinnehyde (16 December 2008)

I am looking for a pair of breeches to wear hunting.  I want a pair thats WARM and tough, that are an off white colour (some beige are nearly yellow)  Having alot of trouble finding what I want.  Any ideas?


----------



## spookypony (16 December 2008)

I bought a pair of Pikeur water-resistant fleece-lined ones that are brilliant in bad weather. I have them in black, but I've seen the beige ones, and they look nice.


----------



## gooseman (14 February 2009)

I have a pair of pvc underpants but they have nothing to do with hunting. 

For goodness sake, hunting is about hunting..............not a fashion show!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spookypony (14 February 2009)

I have a pair of pvc underpants but they have nothing to do with hunting. 

For goodness sake, hunting is about hunting..............not a fashion show!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Was that in response to my post? What is your problem, exactly? Someone asked about warm weather-resistant breeches, and I pointed out a brand that I think work very well.


----------



## M_G (15 February 2009)

I have a pair of pvc underpants but they have nothing to do with hunting. 

For goodness sake, hunting is about hunting..............not a fashion show!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

FFS Gooseman you are not on the other forum now we here like to be friendly and supportive....Perhaps if you have nothing nice to say....


----------



## greyhairs (22 February 2009)

There is some good advice for travelling on Ryan Air with your hunting kit on www.countrytalk.co.uk. It is on Stabletalk, Readers Tips. It is quite funny! i would like to go to Ireland and hunt and I wonder if you can hire jackets as well as hireling hunters?Travelling on low-cost airlines really can be a bit difficult.
Greyhairs


----------



## aidybex (26 April 2009)

A great way to introduce yourself to Hunting (and to socialse your horse to it) is going on summer rides. A hunt local to me (The South Notts) have summer rides - I went last week with them. They were amazingly accomodating, friendly and so helpful. All this hype about the arrogance of hunting folk is rubbish, I would invite any person to go on one of these rides and find fault with the attitudes. It was suggested to me that cubbing is an excellent way to introduce your horse as well. I look foward to some good days out with them next hunting season, and a fun summer of rides as well.


----------



## BigBird146 (21 October 2009)

Yes, I agree! No-one knows how their horse will respond so don't just rock up to a busy hunt meet and then panic when your horse does its nut! Try and get them used to it with fun rides over the summer and start off at a smaller hound excercise meets in the autumn.
I went out this weekend and as the meet was at a big stately home there were 3x more people out than usual; obviously many hadn't hunted before and it was the almost the worse scenario to find out how your horse will react. I would say if in doubt go with a friend and stay right at the very back so if you can't handle your horse and want to bail out you don't cause chaos!!


----------



## MrWoof (28 November 2009)

heya iv just moved from neath to carmarthen how can i get details of the hunts around there? because i dont really want 2 be travellin back for the banwen hunt x
		
Click to expand...

Considering that The Banwen and The Carmarthenshire are adjacent Packs - I don't think that is a seriously difficult question really. The Llandeilo Farmers are also an adjacent Pack to The Banwen (please correct me if I am wrong).

Also, one of current Carmarthenshire Masters used to hunt with The Banwen.


----------



## abhishek (17 December 2009)

Making sure you purchase a hunting blow guns that is right for you is just as important as remembering to renew your hunting 

license. Here are a few tips to help you might the right selection.

First, it is important to try on the hunting blow guns. Most people to get this, but they leave out one important thing. If 

you are planning on wearing the hunting blow guns with thick thermal socks, make sure you are wearing the socks when you slip 

on a hunting blow guns that has caught your eye. Hunting is not something one does for an hour or so and then calls it a day. 

You want to make sure that any hunting blow guns you pick is going to provide a comfortable fit for many hours at a time.

Next, how is the construction of the hunting blow guns? Depending on the weather conditions, there may be some various in 

just exactly what you need in a hunting blow guns. If your hunting is going to take you mainly through rough but dry terrain, 

then you can be less concerned about how water tight the hunting blow guns happens to be. On the other hand, hunting in 

marshes, swamps and other areas where water is plentiful demands that you have a hunting blow guns that is going to keep your 

feet dry.

If you enjoy diverse types of hunting, you may want to keep a hunting 

&lt;ahref="http://www.weapons-universe.com/Archery/Bows/Crossbows.shtml" blow gun &lt;/a&gt; set for various kinds of hunting. As 

an example, you would have a hunting blow guns set for deer hunting, where you would be mainly on dry land, and a separate 

hunting blow guns set for hunting duck or other water fowl.

Last, what type of upkeep will be required to keep the hunting blow guns is usable condition? Here, the type of material may 

come into play. As an example, certain materials would be very hard to maintain if you are going to be dredging through a lot 

of water or mud. Make sure you understand what you are getting into with upkeep before you buy anything. There is no point in 

wasting money on something you will use one time and then have to discard, simply because you do not have the time or 

inclination to care for the hunting blow guns set properly.

Obtaining the right hunting blow guns is not difficult. By following a few simple guidelines you can purchase a hunting blow 

guns that will last for several years.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (17 December 2009)

what an odd post, cant get my head around it really, excuse my ignorance but what is a blow gun???


----------



## Marinawilson (16 March 2010)

It is good to be a member to go out on the hunt ride out as they will help you a lot. But as I am experienced hunter, i don't take their help but I used to take a good gun with me.


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

You shouldnt go hunting.

We have enslaved the rest of animal creation and have treated our 
distant cousins in fur and feathers so badly that beyond doubt, if they 
were to formulate a religion, they would depict the Devil in human 
form. - William Ralph Inge


----------



## EuroHunt (12 June 2010)

Some interesting reading on gun  selection.

thanks.


----------



## EAST KENT (23 June 2010)

Sometimes the most benign horse suddenly goes into orbit at it`s first experience out hunting,and it takes several outings till it calms down;one of mine ,fortunately not while I was on it,did a vertical take-off over a hedge into a garden pond.At the time he was supposed to be quietly standing while hounds drew a nearby covert.


----------



## Kayfm (1 July 2010)

Does anyone know of the best hunt for newbie me.  Im in the london area.  How far would I have to go.  Would they look after a hunt newbie !  Ta


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (16 July 2010)

M_G said:



			FFS Gooseman you are not on the other forum now we here like to be friendly and supportive....Perhaps if you have nothing nice to say....
		
Click to expand...

Well said MG!!!


----------



## EAST KENT (20 October 2010)

M_G said:



			FFS Gooseman you are not on the other forum now we here like to be friendly and supportive....Perhaps if you have nothing nice to say....
		
Click to expand...

What other forum..and by the way I found Gooseman`s remark hilarious


----------



## polly1976 (17 December 2010)

New Horse and New Rider - I have a rising 6 year old, owned for a few months. Been told he hunted as a 4 year old in Ireland, but i never have. Bit worried about going out for the first time - some hunts locally say you can go around the fences and they are small, but still nervous about what to expect. I am planning on a few sponsored rides etc in the spring to get used to 'open countryside'. Loads of Q's pop into head though. Will i need stronger bit etc. I'm based in Sussex - does anyone join any of the local hunts here?
Read the advice posted before and very helpful (even the PVC pants lol)


----------



## LuckyRed (19 April 2011)

Before I went hunting for the first time I took my boy to hunt rides, fun rides, endurance rides and finally on hound fittening exercise rides with the hunt master - our hunt don't charge to go out with them on exercise rides and nothing quite prepares a horse for controlling itself at a meet that having 15 couple of hounds coming charging out of their kennels all excited about going out for 2 hrs exercise!

Then - when you're happy that you and your horse can manage all those scenarios, go to cubbing / early morning training meets at the beginning of the season - usually a smaller field and shorter lines with maybe a total time out of about half the duration of a full meet!


----------



## Fauvea (21 August 2011)

Sorry if questions sound silly, but I've never hunted and I'm a foreigner.
Is there a hunt near Oxford (would prefer East Oxford)?
Do some people hack out to go hunting or do you have to trailer your horse?
Would that be acceptable to go without a jacket the first time I go hunting or to hunt ride or is that considered unpolite?


----------



## crazyhorse2010 (25 August 2011)

Lots of people hack if they are close enough.  But, yes I would advise that you wear a jacket - tweed for cubbing and black after opening meet for most hunts.


----------



## BeBopTalulah (30 August 2011)

Scratchline said:



			You shouldnt go hunting.

We have enslaved the rest of animal creation and have treated our 
distant cousins in fur and feathers so badly that beyond doubt, if they 
were to formulate a religion, they would depict the Devil in human 
form. - William Ralph Inge
		
Click to expand...

So how do you suppose we control the populations of said cousins in fur and feather?


----------



## merlin&brigit<3 (1 September 2011)

I'm thinking of joining the old surrey and burstow hunt (as a total newb) but my 6yo cob is still in training and I'm not sure if he'll be ready for the season in time. I don't want to undo all the work!! He's really spooky,hot nad still green as grass

Just wondering can you hire hunters in my area? Anyone around know? I'm 13 so not a 17.3hh but just a sane pony that can show me the ropes.

Also are we newbs shunned?? thanks all xx


----------



## JenHunt (4 September 2011)

most hunts are very friendly m&b, and newcomers are readily welcomed! - I would advise that you speak to your local hunt secretary - they should be able to advise on quieter days that might be suitable for your horse, or where you can hire horses from.


----------



## JenHunt (4 September 2011)

Fauvea said:



			Sorry if questions sound silly, but I've never hunted and I'm a foreigner.
Is there a hunt near Oxford (would prefer East Oxford)?
Do some people hack out to go hunting or do you have to trailer your horse?
Would that be acceptable to go without a jacket the first time I go hunting or to hunt ride or is that considered unpolite?
		
Click to expand...

I hack to as many meets as possible as it's much easier for me! (and I hate driving the trailer!)

Look on the MFHA website to find your local hunt!

generally it is polite to get as close to the correct dress as you can, but if you don't have a show jacket or hunting jacket then speak to the hunt secretary and explain that you don't have one and ask what they would suggest you wear instead.


----------



## Shoei (26 September 2011)

As someone who hunts and someone who hosts I would like to remind everyone that good manners are a must.  It only takes one persons bad manners to engrain a bad impression on other peoples minds!  I am in a constant battle to persuade my family to keep allowing the hunt through our land as 'they don't behave how they used to be'.  This is due in the main to a minority of people being extremely disrespectful, deciding because 'the hunt came through last week I can ride through on my own' or when they have had enough the odd individual riding in the opposit direction across a drilled field and through our garden!!!

These are in the minority but unfortunatly hunting does sometimes receive a bad press so a big smile, good morning and a thank you, especially to people on the ground will go along way so just let it show how much you are enjoying it 

I am yet to meet a person who has not enjoyed a hunt no matter how terrified you are in the run up.

And to that ignorant person who wanted to protect the 'little furries', unfortunatly we only host blood hounds and are currently overrun with foxes taking our poltury and they have savaged one cat and killed another.  BRING BACK HUNTING


----------



## brown tack (26 September 2011)

When I go hunting I fill my jacket pockets with sweets/chocolate and bribe other hunt members for home made cherry brandy, I'm very popular with the local hunt


----------



## Fiagai (4 October 2011)

Buy a rugged water resistant mobile phone with a GPS tracking facility - at least that way they might find you...


----------



## Fauvea (7 October 2011)

Thanks JenHunt and crazyhorse2010, I've now got a nice black jacket (Birthday present from my mom ), now just have to persuade my hacking buddy to go hunting with me.


----------



## Olivia16 (19 October 2011)

What do I do if my new horse gets excited out hunting? I don't know if he has ever been hunting. When I brought him to a show he got really excited and I'm afraid he will do the same out hunting. What do you think I should do if he does??


----------



## Bernster (21 October 2011)

Olivia16 said:



			What do I do if my new horse gets excited out hunting? I don't know if he has ever been hunting. When I brought him to a show he got really excited and I'm afraid he will do the same out hunting. What do you think I should do if he does??

Click to expand...

I'm not a seasoned hunter but the basic rule for a newbie/uncertain horse is tie a green ribbon on it's tail, keep at the back of the field and perhaps let the Sec know, or ask for a guide/mentor, if you are feeling in need of help.  And use a stronger bit/martingale or neck strap if you have any worries about brakes!

Autumn hunting is a slightly less energetic way to start and can be good for horses new to hunting, and going on sponsored rides or group hacks to see how they behave in company.  That said, nothing can quite prepare you or the horse for the rush that is a proper hunt.  Expect to have your arms pulled out of their sockets for the first 30 mins at least.  My horse is a reliable plod most of the time and he pulls like a train until the after the first gallop   Enjoy !!


----------



## Bella25 (25 October 2011)

HELP PLEASE SOMEONE!! I'm 25 and have been learing to ride for just over 2 years and live in West Sussex, Nr Eastgrinstead.

 I have never hunted before and actually (sadly!) don't as of yet own my own horse either. I wanted to go along to a meet on foot (even though I know I will be insanly jealous of those on horse back! :O ) just to get a feel of the atmosphere and see what its all about and get to know some like minded people. 

The problem is that none of my freinds have anything to do with horses (Moast are afraid of them!) or like hunting and so definitely would not want to go with me...

I would feel terribly embarrassed just showing up on my own and hanging about like a spare wheel...

What can I do?..


----------



## LaurenM (10 November 2011)

I've never ventured into the hunting page until now and I'm glad that I have now! May be going hunting for the first time on Saturday and feel a little more reassured!


----------



## Herne (11 November 2011)

Bella25 said:



			HELP PLEASE SOMEONE!! I'm 25 and have been learing to ride for just over 2 years and live in West Sussex, Nr Eastgrinstead....What can I do?..
		
Click to expand...

Hi, Bella,

I'd suggest you repost this as a seperate topic in the Forum, named "Hunting in West Sussex" or something like that.

The trouble with this topic, being stuck at the top, is that it's easy to overlook, so loads of people who might help you won't have seen it.


----------



## olop (16 November 2011)

Wonder if anyone could help me - I am keen to get my boy out hunting but do not have the bottle to do it myself (he is VERY keen!!)  He has seen the hunt in the bottom of my fields & on the 2 occasions they have been past he has jumped out & tried to chase after them to join them  I am looking to try to de-sensitise him & if he gets less excited, eventually take him myself.

I am based in Essex & could get him to most of the local hunts.  I have e-mailed the secretary (of our local hunt) but so far no response, does anyone know anybody that would perhaps take him a few times for me??

He is very fit & will jump anything.

You can PM me if you prefer.


----------



## meesha (16 November 2011)

May be worth trying to contact secretary of local hunt and explaining what you are after - they may know of a member of the hunt staff or an experienced huntsman who may be willing to take your chap out for you for a price - if he is also jumping out good idea to let the secretary know so that they can be aware who the loose horse belongs to when it joins them for the day.

Good luck x


----------



## rucky (22 November 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/best/...52&amp;cid=396

Click to expand...

I've visited the link,and it is indeed useful guide for 1st timers! Learning the etiquette in proper hunting must be observe!


----------



## polo_han (11 December 2011)

Hunting newbie advice please...  
Are running reins acceptable for hunting? I use them on my mare for polo but am not sure if they are accepted as suitable for hunting? 
I dont use them at home for hacking/schooling etc, just fast matches where she is likely to get over excited... she may not need them (fingers crossed!) but if she is very strong it would be nice to have a back up plan!


----------



## Mythical (13 December 2011)

I love the idea of hunting, but how can I get involved if I don't know anyone else who hunts?

I've recently returned to riding and am still well out of the loop, riding at a RS isn't really conducive to friend-making. Is it going to be just a case of getting to know people and taking it from there?


----------



## arizonahoney (13 December 2011)

Mythical said:



			I love the idea of hunting, but how can I get involved if I don't know anyone else who hunts?

I've recently returned to riding and am still well out of the loop, riding at a RS isn't really conducive to friend-making. Is it going to be just a case of getting to know people and taking it from there?
		
Click to expand...

It helps to know someone...makes that first toe in the water less terrifying... I don't know anyone hunty, per se, but I met some people at local shows who hunt occasionally and I went with them this Saturday. 

Can you...join a riding club? Or find out if your local hunt does hirelings? 

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Mythical (13 December 2011)

I know there are people about who have hirelings, but I don't want to go to the trouble of contacting people, and finding and paying for a hireling only to be told "we don't know you we don't want you get lost"


----------



## arizonahoney (13 December 2011)

Mythical said:



			I know there are people about who have hirelings, but I don't want to go to the trouble of contacting people, and finding and paying for a hireling only to be told "we don't know you we don't want you get lost"
		
Click to expand...

Golly no, don't think that would happen. It's in the hireling place's best interest - and the hunt's - to ensure they have repeat business. So I am sure you would have fun, meet people and want to go again.

You could also attend some meets on foot and get talking to people...


----------



## Anna Cook (31 December 2011)

Hi I just went to first hunt on boxing day and loved it! Unfortunately that was on my aunts horse in Shropshire.  i live in Bath, Sommerset.  Have rang up about hirelings but v.expensive when added to cap.  Anybody any ideas how i can get involved. Thanks


----------



## FineFilly86 (6 January 2012)

Anna Cook said:



			Hi I just went to first hunt on boxing day and loved it! Unfortunately that was on my aunts horse in Shropshire.  i live in Bath, Sommerset.  Have rang up about hirelings but v.expensive when added to cap.  Anybody any ideas how i can get involved. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi Anna, Im really keen to get involved too but my share horse is not suitable for hunting and being a veterinary nurse money is tight for me so i understand your woe about the cost of a hire horse + cap etc.

I contacted my local hunt sec and she advised me to join the foot followers association to get to know some people and find out more. 

Im sure if you contact your local hunt they will be very helpful as their always keen to adopt a newbie! I can't afford to hire this year so as much as it pains me im going to attend on foot and get to know a few more ppl and save my pennies hard for next winter and get involved then.


----------



## Dave282B (6 January 2012)

Try to use this link to find a local Hunt
http://mfha.org.uk/pack_directory/


----------



## ChrisRich (13 March 2012)

Can anyone recommend good books for hunting with dogs...or just the best way to introduce dogs and horses too each other.

Many thanks in advance...


----------



## jonathan2340 (24 March 2012)

Hey guys...This is really a wonderful information about hunting. I really like this post. keep it up.


----------



## keanamichelle (10 September 2012)

Hi guys, i have a full tb mare who has apperently hunted before, my local hunts are the vwh, old berkshire hunt and the Duke of beauforts hunt, but the vwh says that the horse is a preffered 3/4 bred sturdy horse and needs to be bold...which she is not.. have any of you ridden with either the OBH or Duke of Beauforts and could tell me what they are like in the feild? Thanks


----------



## JenHunt (10 September 2012)

keanamichelle said:



			Hi guys, i have a full tb mare who has apperently hunted before, my local hunts are the vwh, old berkshire hunt and the Duke of beauforts hunt, but the vwh says that the horse is a preffered 3/4 bred sturdy horse and needs to be bold...which she is not.. have any of you ridden with either the OBH or Duke of Beauforts and could tell me what they are like in the feild? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi!
most hunts suggest what type of horse is perfect... but that by no means that yours won't cope! A lot of hunts recommend a 3/4bred for the surefootedness and soundness, but with the right fitness work and schooling there's no reason a TB won't manage! 

re the bravery - she may not be brave on her own, but if she's hunted before then the chances are she knows what to expect and will follow everyone else over fences! a lot of horses get their bravery this way! And if she doesn't you'll usually be able to go round!

try speaking to the hunts concerned, and go along to hound exercise, or autumn hunting and see!  and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Bernster (10 September 2012)

I've heard of hunts wanting 3/4 breds for their horses, hadn't heard of em recommending it for the rest of the field though.

All sorts and types are out hunting where I am, so wouldn't too much about that, as JenH says.  It's more about fitness and temperament I think.  Try it out and see, and let us know how you get on, bet you will have a blast.  Lots of helpful tips on this forum for your first time out.


----------



## Mark Gilbert (11 September 2012)

For anyone new to hunting who live in the midlands, we are having a hound excercise meet just of J13 M6 in Staffordshire on the 23rd September. Ideal for newbie people and horses, fun relaxed ride with optional jumping.

Its the Burne Bloodhounds, visit their web site for more details.

Regarding horses suitable for hunting, I ride lots of breeds including welsh sec D ponies to a 17.3 TB! depends on whether you want a horse to go all day and jump day after day or one that goes lame and knackers himself out within half an hour pulling like a train! gues which breed that is!


----------



## Katie_lew (14 September 2012)

This is a great post !!! 
i have been hunting for a couple of years and both me and my mare love it !
politness is defo the key !!
 although i wanted some poeples oppionions:?
i was out last week and a mother had her 2 children that were hooning all over the place like headless chickens, once we had to stand they were behind me and the kids ponies were not standing my mare spun round (she liked to face noises, in this case the kids) and in doing so brushed her bum along with one of the ponies. the mother went made saying i should go home because i made the pony lame (it wasnt lame and when she got the daughter to trot it up the road it was fine) i appoligised (even though i dont relly feel it was my fault) and she went on her way.  i find these incedents can put a downer on the day so a message to any newcomer " if something like this happens just appolagise, offer to help and try and stay away from them for the rest of the day" if an incodent is seriouse i do beleive the best thing to do is call it a day and make your way home????


----------



## michelled (5 January 2013)

I would really like to get into hunting i have a hunter type horse who has hunted before. But i havent. I dont know where to start. Im in colchester essex but can travel. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## orangebadger (8 February 2015)

polly1976 said:



			New Horse and New Rider - I have a rising 6 year old, owned for a few months. Been told he hunted as a 4 year old in Ireland, but i never have. Bit worried about going out for the first time - some hunts locally say you can go around the fences and they are small, but still nervous about what to expect. I am planning on a few sponsored rides etc in the spring to get used to 'open countryside'. Loads of Q's pop into head though. Will i need stronger bit etc. I'm based in Sussex - does anyone join any of the local hunts here?
Read the advice posted before and very helpful (even the PVC pants lol)
		
Click to expand...

As an aside, it seems that every horse that comes from Ireland has hunted. Might be wise to take with a pinch of salt, and assume it hasn't!!


----------



## orangebadger (8 February 2015)

I think a good piece of advice is to assume you WILL be at least anxious, if not terrified when you go out for the first time (and very often on many subsequent days!) Take it really easy. Try to identify someone at the meet who looks friendly and who you might be able to tag along with. Introduce yourself, and ask if you may follow them. Never be afraid to admit you are a little out of your depth; failure to do so can lead to injury! Remember that hunting can be, and often is a dangerous sport, so treat it with care. A normally almost comatose horse has the potential to turn into a frothing loony until they settle in.

Somewhere I read that hunting is one of the few places where one can approach a complete stranger and strike up a conversation. Take advantage of that. I am sure that you will find that you will be made very welcome. I always try to make the effort to spot 'newbies' and make them feel welcome. Be aware that some won't, but I think we are a pretty friendly bunch on the whole! And remember that we go hunting for FUN. Do whatever you have to do to make it so!


----------



## orangebadger (8 February 2015)

Remember that we generally hunt over agricultural land, and it is an enormous privilege to be able to do so. These guys make their living from these fields, and you often never know who they are! So as a rule, smile or say good morning to anyone on foot. Sometimes traffic does get unavoidably held up by us, especially if hounds are moving to the next covert along the road. Wave at, say thank you to or smile at EVERY car that passes when the blockage has cleared - we are ALL ambassadors for our sport. And remember that the old bloke whose trousers are held up with string may be the owner of a few thousand acres across which you will hunt! At gates, let anyone whose horse is fussing through ahead of you - it may be you next time. Say please and thank you A LOT!


----------



## orangebadger (8 February 2015)

ChrisRich said:



			Can anyone recommend good books for hunting with dogs...or just the best way to introduce dogs and horses too each other.

Many thanks in advance...
		
Click to expand...

As a rule, only specially bred hounds are hunted with horses. It would go down very badly if you tried to let your dog join in with an organised hunt, although my whippety thing did the other day and caused much hilarity!


----------



## BellaContessa (12 July 2015)

1234 said:



			Hi How do you go about finding your local hunt?? and do you have to be a member to go out on the hunt ride outs??? I live near to Peebles in the Scottish borders
		
Click to expand...

Your nearest hunt will probably be the Lauderdale, however you're in travelling distance of the Buccleuch, Jed Forest and Berwickshire (and the Fife but getting over the bridge can be a nightmare sometimes). I live quite near you (Penicuik) and I hunt with the Berwickshire, mainly because I love the type of country they have (the Lauderdale is closer but their country is very hilly and my horse isn't really made for it). If you like jumping I'd recommend the Berwickshire or the Buccleuch as they seem to have the best jumping (from my experience), but there's always a way round if you don't want to.

You don't have to be a member to hunt, just call the hunt secretary (number's on the website) beforehand and let them know you're coming, they'll give you directions, tell you where to park etc. and then just pay the cap on the day!

I'm not sure about the other hunts as I've only hunted with them on joint meets but the Berwickshire were very welcoming  when I first started hunting & if you're unsure of anything Lynne, our secretary is really helpful.
http://www.berwickshire-hunt.co.uk/


----------



## Ared2die4 (15 January 2017)

I'm from South FL (USA) and my husband has been transferred to Plymouth for a year or more. I've had a few great contacts with regard hunts to join in Cornwall and Launceston and 1 or two contacts for hirelings. My questions is attire. I was taught (eons ago in the 80's) hunts are very traditional with regard to etiquette, turnout, and protocol. I have no issue with purchasi,g a new pair of tall boots. I've been looking for an excuse anyhow, but all my riding attire; boots,breeches, tops and socks are more suited for casual schooling here in my sub tropical home in South FL. They are quite brightly colored well.
How much "wiggle room" do I have before I offend someone or just look foolish? My selection safe colors of breeches I have deep pine green, white, and dark green/black houndstooth. I have cordovan short boots with matching leather half-chaps. 
As for traditional I do have a white shirt and stock tie, and as I said I plan to buy new boots, but I can't afford (or justify to hubby) the purchase of a vest, hunt coat or tweed, and garters. Between costs for Hire horse/caping/hunt fees. I'll already be looking at £300.
 I don't want freeze though. It's 28°C (83°F) here right now. I'm originally from Buffalo, NY so I know how to dress for cool/moist climes.

I guess my point is what can I do cheapest to fit in and not offend, not freeze, and not go broke (re: get divorced).


----------



## Judgemental (15 January 2017)

Ared2die4 said:



			I'm from South FL (USA) and my husband has been transferred to Plymouth for a year or more. I've had a few great contacts with regard hunts to join in Cornwall and Launceston and 1 or two contacts for hirelings. My questions is attire. I was taught (eons ago in the 80's) hunts are very traditional with regard to etiquette, turnout, and protocol. I have no issue with purchasi,g a new pair of tall boots. I've been looking for an excuse anyhow, but all my riding attire; boots,breeches, tops and socks are more suited for casual schooling here in my sub tropical home in South FL. They are quite brightly colored well.
How much "wiggle room" do I have before I offend someone or just look foolish? My selection safe colors of breeches I have deep pine green, white, and dark green/black houndstooth. I have cordovan short boots with matching leather half-chaps. 
As for traditional I do have a white shirt and stock tie, and as I said I plan to buy new boots, but I can't afford (or justify to hubby) the purchase of a vest, hunt coat or tweed, and garters. Between costs for Hire horse/caping/hunt fees. I'll already be looking at £300.
 I don't want freeze though. It's 28°C (83°F) here right now. I'm originally from Buffalo, NY so I know how to dress for cool/moist climes.

I guess my point is what can I do cheapest to fit in and not offend, not freeze, and not go broke (re: get divorced).
		
Click to expand...

When you join a hunt you are in effect joining a club and fundamentally, your dress code is out of politeness to the masters which dovetails in with 'tradition' 

Ladies dress code for any pack of hounds after the Opening meet is either a Blue or Black Coat, well made and ideally tailored, of a weight to keep you warm on cold wet days, especially if you are hunting on Dartmoor or Exmoor. 

Boots are as you say long boots, but normally simply referred to hunting boots with straps, same colour as the boot. i.e black, not white. White straps are only worn with tops by gentlemen who are either masters, hunt servants or have been invited to put up the button.  Ladies do not wear tops, although I did once see a lady master in tops. I know ladies wearing tops are not unusual in the States. 

Breeches normally fawn. beige or white 

You are not correctly turned out if you are not wearing spurs - preferably snub nosed if you are not used to them. Again this is a subject that generates considerable debate especially on this forum.

Stock properly tied.  No doubt ladies who post on this thread will have a variety of comments on shirts/stocks as to colour or patterns. 

The females in my family go for all white with a stock pin horizontal.

Hat is all important for safety, with proper harness and ideally the same colour as the coat.

Prior to the opening meet, Tweed jacket with any of the above. Although a stock is not considered necessary or spurs. Gentlemen normally wear brown boots.

Suggest you visit Calcutts website https://www.calcuttandsons.co.uk/ where all your questions and requirements will be easily answered sorted. Most excellent people who have a very good second hand department.


----------



## Ared2die4 (15 January 2017)

Excellent thank you. I actually found a lovely webpage that sells beautiful hunt gear on consignment.  So it will be quite reasonable to be smartly turned out with out breaking the bank. 

Thank you so much


----------



## PorkChop (15 January 2017)

Ared2die4 said:



			Excellent thank you. I actually found a lovely webpage that sells beautiful hunt gear on consignment.  So it will be quite reasonable to be smartly turned out with out breaking the bank. 

Thank you so much
		
Click to expand...

Also, have a look on ebay, you can often find good quality second hand tweed/wool jackets


----------



## Judgemental (15 January 2017)

Ared2die4 said:



			Excellent thank you. I actually found a lovely webpage that sells beautiful hunt gear on consignment.  So it will be quite reasonable to be smartly turned out with out breaking the bank. 

Thank you so much
		
Click to expand...

One last piece of advice. You are coming from Florida and I assume you are American. The weather you are used to will in no way be similar to the UK. When you are hunting up on the Moor, the wind and rain can cut through you like a 'knife', if you are not properly kitted out. A good coat that shall we say fits in all the right places and does not allow draughts, especially if you are wet.

By the way we normally refer to hunting kit not 'gear'.

Also and this is the best advice I can give, make sure you wear Men's Thermal Long Johns, don't know what they are called in the States. Don't rely on Ladies Tights. You need to keep your legs warm. There are more folk falling off because they are tired, wet and their legs get cold, thus losing grip. Yes I know, on a really wet day, the thermals will get damp at worst wet but proper thermals stay warm.


----------



## Ared2die4 (15 January 2017)

Im originally from Buffalo NY our weather was more like Northern Scotland. 4 - (-20) wind snow, sleet, rain from Dec- April.  With meters of snow! And fair days of 18-32 through spring and summer. Fall is always mad with temps anywhere it feels like.
 I moved to FL so as not to have to deaI with the frigid temps. I have thermals, silk and woolies. I do know how to layer for all seasons of horse activities.


----------



## Miril (28 September 2017)

So many useful tips, thank you guys!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 November 2018)

Justin3 said:



			Give advice on hunting horses, what are the techniques and tricks?
		
Click to expand...

What specifically for?


----------



## GeorgiaWilson28 (29 March 2019)

Hello, my name is Georgia. I am currently in my last year of an Animal Science degree.

My dissertation is looking into the public's attitudes towards the reintroduction of the beaver.

I really need participants, I would be grateful if you could fill out my survey.

NO PRIOR KNOWLEDGE REQUIRED

https://forms.gle/Cb6xVKPuXL1mqTMA7 

Thanks.


----------



## Shay (29 March 2019)

What has this to do with hunting for new folk?


----------



## nimblesthepony (2 October 2020)

Hi all, It’s only my second time out so I’m quite new to this all, what weather will they cancel a hound exercise in ? It’s meant to be torrential on Sunday so just wondering x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 October 2020)

nimblesthepony said:



			Hi all, It’s only my second time out so I’m quite new to this all, what weather will they cancel a hound exercise in ? It’s meant to be torrential on Sunday so just wondering x
		
Click to expand...

Unlikely to cancel unless box parking area is unable to be used.


----------



## TheGreyOne (2 November 2022)

I have scoured many articles for the answer to this silly question, however so many simply say 'ratcatcher hunting- tweed, navy in full season' but what jacket should I be wearing for a meet next week? 
I was planning to wear tweed until looking at their recent meet photos and noticing everyone is wearing black/navy. However I don't want to turn up in navy and be surrounded by tweed! 

Is this also the time of year that horses should be plaited? We were hogged and tail pulled for our first hunt many years ago so it wasn't a concern back then.


----------



## Clodagh (2 November 2022)

Do you know if they’ve had their opening meet?
What time of day is the meet? Generally speaking if it is 11am it will be navy or black.
However ratcatcher is fine all year in reality.
If you are in navy or black then horse plaited. Unless it’s a Monday if you are super traditional!


----------



## TheGreyOne (2 November 2022)

Clodagh said:



			Do you know if they’ve had their opening meet?
What time of day is the meet? Generally speaking if it is 11am it will be navy or black.
However ratcatcher is fine all year in reality.
If you are in navy or black then horse plaited. Unless it’s a Monday if you are super traditional!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I'm not actually sure on the specifics as of yet, only that they are setting off nextdoor and are welcoming us to join in. I suppose I could contact their secretary for a definite answer. Thank you!


----------



## Clodagh (2 November 2022)

TheGreyOne said:



			Thanks for the reply. I'm not actually sure on the specifics as of yet, only that they are setting off nextdoor and are welcoming us to join in. I suppose I could contact their secretary for a definite answer. Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

That’s the best bet, best to ask and then you can stop worrying! Enjoy your day,


----------



## TGM (2 November 2022)

TheGreyOne said:



			I have scoured many articles for the answer to this silly question, however so many simply say 'ratcatcher hunting- tweed, navy in full season' but what jacket should I be wearing for a meet next week?
I was planning to wear tweed until looking at their recent meet photos and noticing everyone is wearing black/navy. However I don't want to turn up in navy and be surrounded by tweed!

Is this also the time of year that horses should be plaited? We were hogged and tail pulled for our first hunt many years ago so it wasn't a concern back then.
		
Click to expand...

 Difficult to say without knowing the hunt, but generally it is black/navy coats after the opening meet which is normally late October.  Whether to plait or not depends on the hunt, we hunt with the Coakham Bloodhounds and plaiting is only required for the Opening Meet and Lawn Meets.


----------

